# Feb 2013 Storm thread



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Since we have been filling up a few different older threads, though I might start a new one for this potential whopper of a storm.



On some of the various maps Ive seen Im potentially right at the center of this thing calling for 2ft+ outside Boston.  We are under a blizzard watch


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
319 PM EST WED FEB 6 2013

...A POTENTIAL HISTORIC WINTER STORM AND BLIZZARD IS EXPECTED TO
DROP 1 TO 2 FEET OF SNOW ACROSS MUCH OF THE REGION FRIDAY INTO
SATURDAY...

MAZ005>007-013>018-RIZ001>004-070430-
/O.CAN.KBOX.WS.A.0002.130208T0600Z-130209T1800Z/
/O.NEW.KBOX.BZ.A.0001.130208T1200Z-130209T2100Z/
CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-
WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-
EASTERN NORFOLK MA-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-
NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-
EASTERN KENT RI-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FRAMINGHAM...LOWELL...LAWRENCE...
GLOUCESTER...FOXBORO...NORWOOD...CAMBRIDGE...BOSTON...QUINCY...
TAUNTON...BROCKTON...FOSTER...SMITHFIELD...PROVIDENCE...
WEST GREENWICH...WARWICK
319 PM EST WED FEB 6 2013

...BLIZZARD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY
AFTERNOON...
...WINTER STORM WATCH IS CANCELLED...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY
AFTERNOON. THE WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN CANCELLED.

* LOCATIONS...MUCH OF EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS AS WELL AS NORTHERN AND
  CENTRAL RHODE ISLAND. THIS INCLUDES THE BOSTON TO PROVIDENCE
  CORRIDOR.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR BLIZZARD
  CONDITIONS.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 12 TO 24 INCHES.

* TIMING...LIGHT SNOW DEVELOPS BY FRIDAY MORNING. SNOW WILL
  INCREASE INTENSITY DURING FRIDAY AFTERNOON. THE HEAVIEST SNOW
  WILL OCCUR FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS WILL BRING THE POTENTIAL
  FOR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS. THE WORST OF THE STORM WILL BE FRIDAY
  NIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 3 INCHES PER
  HOUR POSSIBLE. TRAVEL MAY BECOME NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE WITH BLOWING
  AND DRIFTING SNOW.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 55 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES...ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE MID 20S.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

I moved a few days wood to the back door. Tomorrow plan to test run the blower and genny and run out and get a couple odds and ends we would run out of before Saturday like the kids milk.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, heading right for you guys! The same weather scenario that brought us Sandy, a clipper from the east hitting a nor'easter from the south west except now its cold enough to snow instead if just rain! I'm not sure what is going to happen here as the weather reports have the storm mysteriously skipping us as the winter weather warnings don't include my county, only the one in NJ, literally a stones throw away across the river that separates NJ and PA which I can see from my driveway.

My corp office is in Stamford, CT and they are hunkering down preparing for back up servers in other parts of the country.

I'm going to go fill up the gas cans for the generator as well as the big 5 gallons of water just in case. This snow/ice/rain pulls power lines and trees down so I'd rather be safe than sorry, only if it us only 6" or so. 

Be safe my New England Hearth family


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 7, 2013)

I am headed to the grocery store to buy a bunch of stuff we don't need, then I am going to the hardware store to finally get a snow shovel. I will end my day getting snow tires and then go home a watch the news hype the crap out of the storm. Saturday I will wake up to a couple of inches of snow and wonder what the f happened??????


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

If we don't get a foot and a half the weatherguessers will say  "we dodged a bullet" or they will dust off the "it was the downslope effect" excuse.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont know what a downslope effect is but all the whiners are already complaining that the meterologists are idiots because they cant predict it to within 2 inches a week in advance.  And market basket is a nuthouse per my wifes morning drive past.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a picture of my TV last night(purple was the 1-2' range), so yah if it doesnt happen, heads should roll!







here is some more eye candy, i think that arrow is pointing at my house


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 7, 2013)

As a skier, I wish all that was about 100 miles south, but the New England resorts need it badly.

TE


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a picture I took from the house we rented near bretton woods last weekend (heart of the white mountains) yah thats green grass, nevermind the snowmobile trails!








TradEddie said:


> As a skier, I wish all that was about 100 miles south, but the New England resorts need it badly.
> 
> TE


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 7, 2013)

Saw a couple of convoys of power company trucks headed out of Michigan this morning, again. Seems to be a familiar sight for me.  

The husband of one of my wife's friends is a linesman and does pretty much nothing but storm work. Usually makes $90-100k a year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2013)

Insert snow for rain.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 7, 2013)

Some before & after pics would be cool, (if someone there has the chance ) 

Keep your wood dry


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 7, 2013)

We get away with murder here.  Good luck to everyone in the East. 

Good wood-dryin' day here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2013)

Some years ago the weather guys told us for two weeks that one of these was coming here. It did right on schedule and everybody was surprised.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinkin' about heading south on I95 in the morning, if I time it just right I can get snowed in for the weekend at the Golden Banana .............


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2013)

hossthehermit said:


> Thinkin' about heading south on I95 in the morning, if I time it just right I can get snowed in for the weekend at the Golden Banana .............


 
Good idea. I think I will head North for there myself.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 7, 2013)

Weather guy said this morning it's gonna be a dry fluffy snow and real windy, so we won't be able to get an accurate measurement at home, but he'd give us the OFFICIAL numbers when it's over ............. talk about coverin' yer hiney ...........


----------



## maple1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Think I better get more gas tomorrow...


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 7, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Think I better get more gas tomorrow...


 
Eat beans tonight...............


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 7, 2013)

A wicked nor'easter for sure.  Nothing to freak out about.     

Hats off to the linemen and emergency service workers in advance.  Hunker down and check on your elderly neighbors.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 7, 2013)

hossthehermit said:


> Eat beans tonight...............


 
My shelves are bean-less.

Better get some of those too I guess....


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 7, 2013)

Here ya go zap.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2013)

You know, the title says '2012'.


----------



## Dix (Feb 7, 2013)

Gassed up the truck, hit the supermarket, the liquor store, and the ATM.

Enough firewood in the house for 1 week, and another 3 weeks outside the back door. Good to go there.

Learned a huge lesson 2 years ago, and I'll be bringing the snow shovel *inside *tomorrow night. 6 exterior doors in this place to get outside, and 5 of them were snowed in December of 2011 

Oh, and the Dixette & her significant other closed on their house today, should be interesting. The moving truck is full, and parked out front. They are moving this weekend


----------



## jharkin (Feb 7, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> You know, the title says '2012'.


 
So who is dumber, me for the typo or everyone else who didn't notice 

Can some friendly mod fix it puleeeeeze


----------



## nate379 (Feb 7, 2013)

Supposed to get some in Los Anchorage.  Got ~5" yesterday, supposed to be another 6" tonight and 4-5 through the weekend.  Didn't get crap out here.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 7, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Gassed up the truck, hit the supermarket, the liquor store, and the ATM.
> 
> Enough firewood in the house for 1 week, and another 3 weeks outside the back door. Good to go there.
> 
> ...



My hubby and I moved 10 yrs ago, of course in the middle of a freak president day blizzard, 20"+ of snow, a lot all at once for here. Needless to say, no one showed up to help. We moved in the TV, computer and bed, we just giggled about it today because my sister is suppose to move Saturday too.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 7, 2013)

If this forecast busts, there will be a lot a folks feeling foolish. Note especially the last line about breaking the record by over a foot. (Good luck)

*Posted by Weatherman Jamie Simpson:*

_Here are some things I have seen via social media the last few hours in reagrd to the Northeast Blizzard tomorrow and Saturday._

_Boston’s Logan Airport will shut down from tomorrow afternoon to Saturday evening._
_Boston’s transit authority shuts down at 3:30 p.m. tomorrow, meaning hundreds of thousands if not millions who use it for work have no way home unless they leave early._
_23 million people __in Northeast under Blizzard Warning_
_Amtrack reducing service between Boston and New York tomorrow_
_Massachusetts governor wants vehicles off roads by noon_
_Gov. Cuomo will open State Emergency Op. Centers at noon tomorrow for NY_

_If this lives up to potential we could see immobilized areas until Monday due to potential drifting in eastern New England._

_One television meteorologist in Boston is forecasting 40", which is a full foot above Boston's all-time single storm record._


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, it's here now. Not a blizzard for us by any means, just 6 to 12" of wet snow. Really high moisture with little wind. Real greasy slick stuff. Snowing at about 1.5" per hour right now. I don't envy you guys out east that are gonna get the real blizzard, this stuff is crap compared to the fluffy snow we've had till now. Stay warm & safe. A C


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 7, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> Well, it's here now. Not a blizzard for us by any means, just 6 to 12" of wet snow. Really high moisture with little wind. Real greasy slick stuff. Snowing at about 1.5" per hour right now. I don't envy you guys out east that are gonna get the real blizzard, this stuff is crap compared to the fluffy snow we've had till now. Stay warm & safe. A C



We haven't got a thing yet supposed to get 6-7" by noon.

Pete


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 7, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> We haven't got a thing yet supposed to get 6-7" by noon.
> 
> Pete


Yea, I wonder if we shouldn't change our plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 7, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> Yea, I wonder if we shouldn't change our plans for tomorrow?



It's no issue for me that truck is a tank in the snow. If it isn't gonna work for ya let me know its not a big issue for me either way. I can move it to another day.

Pete


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll get a hold of you in the morning, this place may turn into plow truck central with the wet snow.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 7, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> I'll get a hold of you in the morning, this place may turn into plow truck central with the wet snow.


Ok I plan on leaving around 8am.

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Feb 7, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ok I plan on leaving around 8am.
> 
> Pete


You guys going to the woods for some fun ?
It's Snowing here now ,got a bucket of chicken,a bucket of beer,a bucket of gas for blower, and a pile of wood in the house


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

All schools closed here. We really don't have much yet. Looks like about two inches so far but they have been saying the most of it is coming today. I think we will end up with a lot less than they were saying for our area. But the wife and kids are happy. Snow Day


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> _If this lives up to potential we could see immobilized areas until Monday due to potential drifting in eastern New England._
> 
> _One television meteorologist in Boston is forecasting 40", which is a full foot above Boston's all-time single storm record._


 
None of the forecasters up here in Boston are saying anything quite that dire. Still calling for 18 to 24 with some isolated areas of 30 in thunder snow bands.

I'll get my camera and document the progress today. Nothing yet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> All schools closed here. We really don't have much yet. Looks like about two inches so far but they have been saying the most of it is coming today. I think we will end up with a lot less than they were saying for our area. But the wife and kids are happy. Snow Day


We reeived 3 inches last night, I "GAS" it's what we will get this afternoon that will make it a pain to travel.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

My office has been closed for the day, so I'm at the house for the duration (though working at home).  Stove is cranking, shovels ready. the mrs has got the baking bug... 

I started a photo thread to document storm progress pictures.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/documenting-blizzard-feb-2013-in-photos.105409/


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 8, 2013)

Working from home as well today. Just put a pot roast in the crockpot. 4 1/2 pound roast, 1 packet ranch dressing mix, 1 packet brown gravy mix, 1 packet italian dressing mix, 1/2 cup of water...can't wait to eat in 8 hours. yummy.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like jharkin and daveswoodhauler are going to be gaining a few pounds today and tomorrow, storms are great. Aren't they!

Zap, when I watched the national news last night, CBS I guess, the map and description of snow made it look like we would luck out in our area. Looked like we might get as little as 6 inches.  Everything else says more though.  Who knows. I guess the best thing to do is look out the window.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sun still shining here - but not for long I don't think.

I really hope this turns out to be a bust - but my gut is telling me to batten down the hatches with the way these two systems are colliding. Just about to head out for a gas run, and pondering getting another small genny. We haven't had a serious single dumping of snow or long power outages to speak of for getting to be a few years now - we're overdue.

EDIT: And it's frickin cold out!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

9:40 am - I'm just now seeing the fist flurries starting up out the window.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2013)

i think its snowing...doesn't taste like shredded cheese.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

It was snowing pretty good when I left my house (North of I-78 in Hunterdon County, NJ for those of you who know the area) but it changed to rain south of Flemington.  All rain currently near Trenton.  I brought the 'Yota to work anticipating a sloppy mess when I head home at 6:00 p.m.  Spent all last night getting wood in the basement and dusting off (literally) the snow blower since it didn't get used at all last year.  Plenty of gas for the genny, but I'm praying I don't need it this time   Most importantly, Yuengling released Bock Beer last week so I snagged a case of bottles for the weekend


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Good to go on the beer supplies here too. Looked in the chest out in the mudroom and I have leftovers of a few different 6 packs good for at least a case - Smithwicks, Becks, Spaten, Westephaner Hefe, a few odd Allagash and Sam Adams varietals.

life is good.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 8, 2013)

Planning plenty of ass in seat time!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 8, 2013)

Brought in another wheel barrow full of wood at 7:30 this morning.....sky looked wierd, and felt something hitting my face.....1/2 later (8am) the flakes started....10am now, and everything has a light coating and it picked up a little......we'll see where this takes us. My sister in Old Orchad Beach, Maine said they are looking at 30 inches heading thier way....both Corvettes, and Harley will stay under cover for a little longer


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like Philly is south of he rain line until ~midnight....and maybe 4" total expected


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

Coming down nicely here - only about one inch so far.

RI is supposed to see 75 MPH wind gusts! Those are hurricane strength! 

We are supposed to see 50MPH here.

I guess it's time to make sure the generator works! Although my theory may still hold - that is, the big ice and snow storms of last year and the big hurricanes already knocked down most weak trees and branches, so less chance of power outage!

Either way, I'll put on my helmet cam tomorrow and venture out with my snow shoes for a walk in the Blizzard of 2013.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2013)

you should get the quad copter thingy up in the blizzard...would make for neato vantage point.....for all who own a strobe light, i suggest getting it out once it gets dark....point up into the sky and be blown away (figure of speach).


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> you should get the quad copter thingy up in the blizzard...would make for neato vantage point.....for all who own a strobe light, i suggest getting it out once it gets dark....point up into the sky and be blown away (figure of speach).


 
I'll get a shortie overview as long as the wind doesn't pick up too soon...charging the batteries now!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> I'll get a shortie overview as long as the wind doesn't pick up too soon...charging the batteries now!


 
If it gets caught in the winds I will hold it here for ya.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

The lighter side. Hilarious.

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/opinion/op_ed/2013/02/tired_tales_‘_big_one’


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 8, 2013)

We are lucky nowadays to have radar weather for advanced warnings and determining wind speed and snow amount.  Governor calls the order to be off the roads and it makes a huge difference. 

Rewind to the 1970's and weathermen were pushing "H" and "L" across the weatherboard indicating fronts.  Gotta love realtime reports now.

Anyone around here remember Don Kent?


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Governor just called a state of emergency and ordered all traffic off roads statewide at 4pm.


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

Wife is funny....she is taking video of me taking video....


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is the quad view - not exactly smooth - winds, etc.....


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> I guess it's time to make sure the generator works! Although my theory may still hold - that is, the big ice and snow storms of last year and the big hurricanes already knocked down most weak trees and branches, so less chance of power outage!


 
All I have to say is God Bless Seafoam!  With work and other stuff I literally shut my generator off and left it sitting in the garage when the power came back on about a week after Sandy left.  When I went to check it last night I realized I hadn't even shut the fuel off and run the carb dry when I shut it down last.  The fuel tank had about 2 gallons in it-"oh crap" I thought...  It started on the second pull and ran like a champ


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2013)

*Is home, and staying put*


----------



## blujacket (Feb 8, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> All I have to say is God Bless Seafoam! With work and other stuff I literally shut my generator off and left it sitting in the garage when the power came back on about a week after Sandy left. When I went to check it last night I realized I hadn't even shut the fuel off and run the carb dry when I shut it down last. The fuel tank had about 2 gallons in it-"oh crap" I thought... It started on the second pull and ran like a champ


 
I swear by SeaFoam. I use it in all my gas cans. Start ups are never a problem at my house.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Since Ive got the genny and 10 gal of gas Im not really all that concerned about loosing power for a while. What Im_ not_ looking forward to is potentially having to shovel a path through 2-3ft of snow from the garage around back to the inlet box in the back yard.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

And rain for Sunday ! What the heck I was enjoying all the snow and of course the money from clearing driveways too.

Pete


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Since Ive got the genny and 10 gal of gas Im not really all that concerned about loosing power for a while. What Im_ not_ looking forward to is potentially having to shovel a path through 2-3ft of snow from the garage around back to the inlet box in the back yard.


 
Inlet box!?  Cheater   That was on my to-do list from Sandy...still haven't gotten around to it which means if the power does go out I'll be doing the extension cord rodeo   I swear I'll do it this spring!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

ha ha ha.  I learned my lesson after the basement almost flooded in the crazy spring rains of 2010. Didn't want to be wading through water with cords rushing to get the pump back up and running.

Speaking of which I reallllly should do a battery backup for that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> ha ha ha. I learned my lesson after the basement almost flooded in the crazy spring rains of 2010. Didn't want to be wading through water with cords rushing to get the pump back up and running.
> 
> Speaking of which I reallllly should do a battery backup for that.


 
I have a used battery back up pump I can send to you if you want (I won't ship the battery)


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heading out in about 15 minutes-I just looked out my window and there is some slush on the ground.  Looks like my part of New Jersey won't start really getting it until about 8:00 p.m.  The moonbats will probably out on the roads in force though-wish me luck!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys stay safe. This is a weird one. Been here since 1985 and I don't remember one of these happening where we didn't get hammered too. All we are getting is rain and cold.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 8, 2013)

Whopping 3" so far.  Heavier stuff looks like it is at Long Island and southern CT.  

What'cha all cooking tonight?  I have homemade chicken noodle soup with tortellini and a grilled cheese.  Toll House cookie squares for dessert. Yes, I sampled it.


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2013)

Thunder and lightening coming into the mix.

We're due for 12" - 18".

Brought the snow shovel and the broom inside


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 8, 2013)

And on the lighter side:


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Here is the quad view - not exactly smooth - winds, etc.....



I really wish I could see this but all I get is a black rectangle.  Maybe I'll look again for a solution (other than "use Firefox").


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

Try going direct to the youtube link.
You have to clear the chrome (and other) caches or you get boxes....it happens to me too!


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be at work in NYC until almost 11 tonight. Then a 40 mile ride home. Should be interesting.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Try going direct to the youtube link.
> You have to clear the chrome (and other) caches or you get boxes....it happens to me too!



Link worked, really cool!

Still get black rectangle after clearing files.  Have to look more, did it before but came up blank.  Too lazy now.  Maybe later at some point.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I'll be at work in NYC until almost 11 tonight. Then a 40 mile ride home. Should be interesting.


 
Fat lady didn't sing yet, eh?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

Not yet. She gonna die at about 11 though. Another will dance topless at about 10:30 though. Opera is just not what it used to be. Oh yeah, back at 9 am tomorrow. There's no business like show business.


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2013)

The deck is on a 12" riser





Shoulda seen the Murph in this 




Branches are cracking big time.


----------



## Dune (Feb 8, 2013)

Getting nasty here now. Stuff is slamming into the house (tree branches I guess.) Few inches on the ground, and the town plow actually made a pass up my street. Lights have flickered a few times.
Planning on checking on my boat at high time (9:30 PM). I wonder how the cops are going to feel about that.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I'll be at work in NYC until almost 11 tonight. Then a 40 mile ride home. Should be interesting.


Steve,
Let us know when you are home safe.  I am going to drink until you get home to relieve the stress.    Really though, I am genuinely worried that you all make it through this storm OK.   And that sure will be a nasty drive.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> The deck is on a 12" riser
> 
> View attachment 92811
> 
> ...


Holy crap.  Hope you are OK.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

Dune said:


> I wonder how the cops are going to feel about that.


 
They are gonna feel like  you owe them five hundred bucks and a year in jail.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I really wish I could see this but all I get is a black rectangle. Maybe I'll look again for a solution (other than "use Firefox").


My Firefox worked fine  ??????


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Retired Guy said:


> And on the lighter side:
> 
> View attachment 92802


That is the spirit!  Booze solves a lot of things


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Plows have been going by the house seemingly every 15 minutes. I can see lots of branches hanging low in the back yard. Per the news there are scattered small outages all over but we are fine so far.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> ... I am going to drink until you get home to relieve the stress.


 
Maybe I should do same.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2013)

Home alone tonight . . . wife is working a double. Volunteered to do so . . . figured if she didn't volunteer and make the offer in return for getting off next Wednesday she might be mandated to work it anyway and not get a day off next week. It will be 16 long hours for her.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 8, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Branches are cracking big time.



That's not a good sign.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Governor just called a state of emergency and ordered all traffic off roads statewide at 4pm.


You all be careful.  Worried about all of you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

I just heard that this coming Thursday we have another nor'easter coming, we will see if they are correct.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Home alone tonight . . . wife is working a double. Volunteered to do so . . . figured if she didn't volunteer and make the offer in return for getting off next Wednesday she might be mandated to work it anyway and not get a day off next week. It will be 16 long hours for her.


How's it going Jake.  Is it pretty bad?  The news back here is making it sound that way.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Maybe I should do same.


NOT 'TIL YOU GET HOME!


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

zap said:


> I just heard that this coming Thursday we have another nor'easter coming, we will see if they are correct.


I don't want to hear that.  I have to fly to PA on Wed. and home on Thurs.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> How's it going Jake. Is it pretty bad? The news back here is making it sound that way.


 
Not much here . . . I'm hearing it really depends on where you are in Maine . . . and I hear the bulk of the storm really hasn't got here. We've got maybe 2-4 inches of powder here -- it's so "dry" and cold that it squeaks when you walk on it. Wind is just starting to pick up now, but the snow from this other storm hasn't come in yet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> I don't want to hear that. I have to fly to PA on Wed. and home on Thurs.


Just heard it so keep your eye on the weather for the east coast, I'm sure we will hear more this weekend or week.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

zap said:


> Just heard it so keep your eye on the weather for the east coast, I'm sure we will hear more this weekend or week.


Maybe I should find out who the hearth.comers are in the Ephrata PA area, in case I need a warm place to stay if I get hung up in weather.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Maybe I should find out who the hearth.comers are in the Ephrata PA area, in case I need a warm place to stay if I get hung up in weather.


 
If its one of us, you'll know its gonna be warm.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Maybe I should find out who the hearth.comers are in the Ephrata PA area, in case I need a warm place to stay if I get hung up in weather.


In PA you might be safe but I do like your idea.

Edit; You might not be safe, I like your idea better. I thought it was more in central PA, I was wrong.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> You all be careful. Worried about all of you.


 
Don't worry Steve, I've got lots of beer.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

zap said:


> In PA you might be safe but I do like your idea.
> 
> Edit; You might not be safe, I like your idea better. I thought it was more in central PA, I was wrong.


Yeah Zap, I think the best idea is to just have a warm place to hold up.  Gotta be somebody from Ephrata on hearth.com.  In January when I was there, I saw lots of Class A chimneys sticking up from roof tops.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Yeah Zap, I think the best idea is to just have a warm place to hold up. Gotta be somebody from Ephrata on hearth.com. In January when I was there, I saw lots of Class A chimneys sticking up from roof tops.


I think you would be happier with a slammer installed pipe.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 8, 2013)

I have to admit...this is better than anything on TV...stay safe all...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 8, 2013)

Only a couple inches so far as we had freezing rain late morning and sleet for a few hours. Storm totals expected to be 6"-10"
Heres a pic from the deck:


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

zap said:


> I think you would be happier with a slammer installed pipe.


That's funny Zap,  I hate it everybody knows me so well.  Hey, I got both, and the old slammer is on a SS pipe now.  But main thing is, and has been for 40 years, is that my arss is warm


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> That's funny Zap, I hate it everybody knows me so well. Hey, I got both, and the old slammer is on a SS pipe now. But main thing is, and has been for 40 years, is that my arss is warm


I was making a joke, never realized that.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

zap said:


> I was making a joke, never realized that.


I knew that Zap, and absolutely no offense taken. In fact, I got a big chuckle out it, 'cause you might be right!. BB, BG, Pen and all the Mods give me a rough time about retiring the old buck, but we have been together too long and probably will die together Besides, she has kept me warm too long to throw her out in the cold. The new little EPA Hampton is in the kitchen so they don't fight


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Either way, I'll put on my helmet cam tomorrow and venture out with my snow shoes for a walk in the Blizzard of 2013.


 
Drone....Drone....Drone....Drone!


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

The commuter railroad the serves the Northern NYC suburbs is shutting down at 10 tonight. I should be on the road at around 10:30. Hopefully I'll have the road to myself.
Some of the guys are sleeping here tonight so they don't have to deal with traveling in the weather.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> The commuter railroad the serves the Northern NYC suburbs is shutting down at 10 tonight. I should be on the road at around 10:30. Hopefully I'll have the road to myself.


You be careful and take it slow.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm gonna go as fast as I can! Probably about 25-30 mph.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm gonna go as fast as I can! Probably about 25-30 mph.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

The storm finally arrived about an hour and a half ago in NW Jersey.  No wind yet, but the snow is piling up fast.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

Really? It's been snowing raining or both in NYC all day.


----------



## firewoodjunky (Feb 8, 2013)

It's starting to rip down in sturbridge, ma. I took the wonder mutt out for a walk about an hour ago on our road, visibility was about 5 feet. After 10 minutes she dragged my butt into the house, she's a nova scotian duck tolling who usually will lay in the snow all day if I let her! When we came in the snow was up to the first step of the back door, now as I smoke a cigar and drink some scotch , the snow has crested the bottom of the back door (about two more steps), that is a lot of snow in an hour.

If anybody is heading up 84, or the Pike, be safe out there!


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Really? It's been snowing raining or both in NYC all day.


 
It's weird-we had some snow in the morning when I left for work.  It turned to rain during the day and then the snow started around 8:30.  I'm watching TWC right now and there's a reporter in Times Square talking about the Broadway shows getting out right now   Be careful!


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Really? It's been snowing raining or both in NYC all day.


 

Here, too.... worst on the east end.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 8, 2013)

Power outage summary...post relay from local weather forum (thanks and credit) Pretty bad IMO:

Outages continuing to increase

172k MA
96k RI
25k CT


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'm watching TWC right now and there's a reporter in Times Square talking about the Broadway shows getting out right now  Be careful!


 
We don't finish until just after 11 at the opera house tonight. Those broadway guys have it pretty good. I'm gonna sneak out a little early tonight


----------



## Augie (Feb 8, 2013)

Didn't get a ton of snow here in the D(Detroit ) but the natives have taken to their snow machines to get around the city
.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> Power outage summary...post relay from local weather forum (thanks and credit) Pretty bad IMO:
> 
> Outages continuing to increase
> 
> ...


 
Wow wasn't expecting so much. Still OK here.

Nice thing about having a stove... If it goes out overnight we can just rollover and go back to sleep, knowing it will be warm in the am and we can deal with the rest then ...


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

I am having flashbacks of Feb. 5 & 6 2010 here. 32" with 40 mph winds and then 20" more five days later. Seven days without power. Nine days to get out of the driveway.

Hunker down folks. It ain't fun. And dangerous. Lotta people ain't gonna have power for days and days. Our power crews are saddled up and ready to head that way.


----------



## webbie (Feb 8, 2013)

View out the back door - just shoveled it out so Rosie would do her business....


----------



## HDRock (Feb 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> View out the back door - just shoveled it out so Rosie would do her business....


Rosie got a new coat 

Hang in there every one , 50-60 mile an hour winds, are sure to cause some problems
Only got 5" here


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm thinking we got about 10 inches so far.....just shoveled an area for Codi (our Yorkie) to do his thing.....this is the fourth time today. It's really starting to pick up though, where I just shoveled is covered up pretty fast.....gotta get up early to shovel out for him again in th morning


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 9, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I'm thinking we got about 10 inches so far.....just shoveled an area for Codi (our Yorkie) to do his thing.....this is the fourth time today. It's really starting to pick up though, where I just shoveled is covered up pretty fast.....gotta get up early to shovel out for him again in th morning


 Uh oh......it's been less than an hour since I shoveled for the pup.....and picked up another two inches....this could be a problem in the morning


----------



## Xena (Feb 9, 2013)

First pass plowing my driveway (at 11 pm).  16 inches fell so far, still snowing at 2 inches an hour now.


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I am having flashbacks of Feb. 5 & 6 2010 here. 32" with 40 mph winds and then 20" more five days later. Seven days without power. Nine days to get out of the driveway.
> 
> Hunker down folks. It ain't fun. And dangerous. Lotta people ain't gonna have power for days and days. Our power crews are saddled up and ready to head that way.


 
I saw the weather channel guy broadcasting live from Revere Beach. At times he could barely stand up. Strong gusts there. My SIL lives about 10 miles north.


----------



## jimmieguns (Feb 9, 2013)

Over a foot here on Long Island   Ronkonkoma area.........burning North American Pellets tonight b/c thats all Lowes had left--not my 1st choice--like the hardwood Green Supremes BUT he house is way WAY hotter tonight with these North Americans which everyone seems are poor quality--- 1st time using here so too osoon 4 me to comment........like the heat--may be b/c of all the snow on roof insulating the house better....

thoughts???


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

30" and still snowing.......


----------



## loon (Feb 9, 2013)

We got it good here also, but not as bad as some of you over in the States..

Got the tractor out last night and was doing some quick plowing just to get everyone in or out and will do the main stuff today.
Went down the road a bit to a buddy's place who's laneway is about 1/4 mile long..Got about halfway in and out he comes with 2 beer in his hand and grinning ear to ear.. Come to find out he was basically trapped as his truck wasnt going anywhere even if he did shovel the thing out and he was playing Mr Mom with his 2 little ones. His wife was gonna stay in town lastnight as she wasnt going to chance the drive out.

Not sure what we ended up with? Over a foot i guess  

Will take a couple pics today on the cleanup 

loon

We are in the 6 bottle range


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Morning'.  Haven't seen the totals yet but it looks drifted 3ft deep by the back door and still coming down hard. Power is still on here.


Pictures in the photo thread.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck all-a mere 8" here-I'll take it.  My lab is loving it and my 17 month old will as well.  Good luck to all, hope the power comes back soon and everyone stays safe.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 9, 2013)

You guys got hammered.  Not so bad here, but I haven't been out yet.  Not looking forward to snow blowing with the wind whipping.
Just a reminder to be careful:  http://www.news10.com/story/21090014/state-police-investigating-fatal-farm-tractor-accident


----------



## Stax (Feb 9, 2013)

We got like 5".  Stove feels great this morning.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Steve hope you made it home safe last night.....


----------



## webbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We got a couple inches.....


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 9, 2013)

We're at about 30 " over here.  I'm about to start digging out.  Thank God my neighbor and friend has a snow blower.  I'll shovel the walkways and areas close to the houses and cars, he gets the bulk of it with his machine.  Stoves cranking at 650*.


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

33" + here by the Lab.

Busted branches & trees.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 9, 2013)

webbie said:


> We got a couple inches.....
> 
> View attachment 92962




Now that there,,, is snow belt style! Love it !


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 9, 2013)

Brief summation of reports so far (still snowing):

CONNECTICUT

...FAIRFIELD COUNTY...
BRIDGEPORT 30.0 658 AM 2/09 COOP OBSERVER
SHELTON 26.5 700 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
WESTON 26.5 800 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER

..MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
EAST HADDAM 35.5 845 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
CLINTON 27.5 800 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
HIGGANUM 24.0 700 AM 2/09 AMATEUR RADIO
..NEW HAVEN COUNTY...
MILFORD 38.0 615 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
OXFORD 36.2 600 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HAMDEN 36.0 745 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER
YALESVILLE 35.0 909 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WALLINGFORD 35.0 700 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
NEW HAVEN 34.3 600 AM 2/09 CT DOT
NEW JERSEY

...BERGEN COUNTY...
RIVERVALE 15.0 200 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
HILLSDALE 14.0 300 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
PARAMUS 14.0 600 AM 2/09 NJ TPK AUTHORITY
.ESSEX COUNTY...
VERONA 14.0 240 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
NORTH CALDWELL 13.5 800 AM 2/09 TRAINED SPOTTER
MILLBURN 12.0 245 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
NEW YORK

...BRONX COUNTY...
FIELDSTON 15.0 515 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
RIVERDALE 13.1 720 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
SUFFOLK COUNTY...
UPTON 30.9 900 AM 2/09 NWS OFFICE
CENTRAL ISLIP 30.7 815 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
COMMACK 29.1 530 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
HUNTINGTON 29.0 630 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER
EAST SETAUKET 28.5 641 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
STONY BROOK 28.0 730 AM 2/09 SKYWARN SPOTTER
YAPHANK 28.0 830 AM 2/09 PUBLIC
 ISLIP AIRPORT 27.8 700 AM 2/09 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER

***********************PEAK WIND GUST************************
..NEW LONDON COUNTY...
GROTON AIRPORT 60mph 656 PM 2/08 ASOS
ANZ350...
20 SE EAST HAMPTON 65 750 PM 2/08 MESONET
 BUOY 44017 65 750 PM 2/08 BUOY
..QUEENS COUNTY...
NYC/LA GUARDIA 40 218 PM 2/08 ASOS
..SUFFOLK COUNTY...
4 ENE PLUM ISLAND 75 1057 PM 2/08 MESONET
3 W HITHER HILLS STA 57 831 PM 2/08 MESONET
MONTAUK HIGHWAY 52 1200 AM 2/09 MESONET

link: http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS

Edit to re-format.........still could be better


----------



## Dune (Feb 9, 2013)

jimmieguns said:


> Over a foot here on Long Island Ronkonkoma area.........burning North American Pellets tonight b/c thats all Lowes had left--not my 1st choice--like the hardwood Green Supremes BUT he house is way WAY hotter tonight with these North Americans which everyone seems are poor quality--- 1st time using here so too osoon 4 me to comment........like the heat--may be b/c of all the snow on roof insulating the house better....
> 
> thoughts???


Softwood pellets are better, from what I understand.


----------



## fossil (Feb 9, 2013)

webbie said:


> We got a couple inches.....


 
Man, you got some long inches back there.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 9, 2013)

Well over 2 feet of snow...still plowing...


----------



## save$ (Feb 9, 2013)

Drifts so deep.  Really no idea how much snow.   Our two labs only stepped to the edge of their covered kennel area.  Snow deeper than they are tall! Tall pines are rocking back and forth.  No plans to go out unless the venting to the stove is a problem.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

First round of snow blowing done. Used the blower even to cut a path to back yard for the gen just in case. I measured 20 inch exact in the non drift areas. Plow berms are about 6 ft out front.

Lots of good pics, I will post to the photo thread after we put the kids down for nap.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

webbie said:


> We got a couple inches.....




That is an awesome video! Is that just drifted snow at the door or is it all that deep?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Hey Steve hope you made it home safe last night.....


 
Made it home fine. Visibility was about 100' most of the ride and for some of it, there were no tire tracks on the road. It took about an hour and a half.



There was about a foot in the morning. Ride in to work was easy. Most of the ride was on just wet pavement.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Official news tally for towns around us are 24 to 26 in.


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2013)

Epic! If it gets much deeper you folks in the center of the storm are going to need tunneling equipment!


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2013)

jharkin said:


> First round of snow blowing done. Used the blower even to cut a path to back yard for the gen just in case. I measured 20 inch exact in the non drift areas. Plow berms are about 6 ft out front.
> 
> Lots of good pics, I will post to the photo thread after we put the kids down for nap.


 
Good to hear that you folks still have power. It sounds like a lot of folks are not that lucky.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

Snow & Wind Totals from NOAA.
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc3.html


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 9, 2013)

Some crazy numbers.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Cleanup is all done here, and to be neighborly I helped my retired neighbors dig out also (the oflks who are always giving me free wood  )


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> I don't want to hear that. I have to fly to PA on Wed. and home on Thurs.


You'll be fine. Ephrata will be teetering 40 degrees both days. Your welcome up here if ya get stuck though. about 2 hrs away or so


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2013)

somewhere between 6" and 8" here. Yawn


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2013)

Lots of folks stuck on the Long Island Expressway. Some were just fools for being out in the storm but others had jerks for employers that didn't let them go home early.

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Hundreds-of-Cars-Stuck-on-LI-Expressway-190506831.html


----------



## webbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> That is an awesome video! Is that just drifted snow at the door or is it all that deep?


Falls off the roof there and all around the house.

BUT, the regular snow everywhere is a bit deeper than the snowblower - my guess is 24-25". Lots of drifts.

I'm all dug out! Driveway, front walk, path around house to make sure vents for gas heater and HW are clear, and even back porch path to backyard so rosie can do her business.....


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 9, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Some crazy numbers.


I think the highest wind gusts were buoy reports, but the Boston Logan at 76 is land based and probably correct. (And plenty high enough IMHO)
I also predict some higher snow totals will come in by this afternoon.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 9, 2013)

We had about 6" but drifts are at about 2'.  Broke the snow blower at about 0800 hrs - no blowee... Spent 1/2 hour looking for the manual. NOT. Spent an hour tearing it down WITHOUT the manual. Smoked a belt. Decided to replace both - first time - 8 years...True Value 15 miles away said they could match em. $35 +/- for both. Nother 1/2 hour reassembling & the larger belt, which can't be installed until the front & back halves are together, was an inch short. SH*T. Back to True Value 15 miles away to get a 38" belt. Nother 15 minutes to finish reassembly. Finished the driveway & parking areas at 1400 hrs. Hopefully won't need to play with THAT thing again til NEXT year...
(Yeah, right...)


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like a real PIA. At least you were able to fix it. There are some people that would really be stuck if that happened.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I am eating crow today as I thought this was going to be a non event. Took several readings in my backayrd away from the drifts, and have a solid 23-26" or so. My snowblower decided to crap the bed at the last pass, so I guess I am going to head out in a bit to figure out my carb issue.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 9, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> You'll be fine. Ephrata will be teetering 40 degrees both days. Your welcome up here if ya get stuck though. about 2 hrs away or so


Thanks Hog.  It does look like it will all be cleared out by Wednesday. But thanks for the offer.  I would sure rather be with one of you guys instead of stuck in an airport or hotel.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Made it home fine. Visibility was about 100' most of the ride and for some of it, there were no tire tracks on the road. It took about an hour and a half.
> View attachment 92975
> 
> 
> There was about a foot in the morning. Ride in to work was easy. Most of the ride was on just wet pavement.


Glad you made it safely home.  Sounds like a lot people are stuck at home!


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

I've shoveled as much as I can. Awaiting my Knight In Shining Dodge 1500 w/Plow, then I can get the truck out


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

Dix, you should be able to just drive that big Ford right out of there. Don't have to wait for a plow. Of course that would pack it all down and make a mess.


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Dix, you should be able to just drive that big Ford right out of there. Don't have to wait for a plow. Of course that would pack it all down and make a mess.


 
You're funny.... what you don't see is the 5 foot mound at the end of the drive way


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

OK. I don't attempt mounds that are higher than the hood.  Good to hear you survived for the most part. You all have quite a mess out there. How do the horses deal with the deep snow?


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> OK. I don't attempt mounds that are higher than the hood.  Good to hear you survived for the most part. You all have quite a mess out there. How do the horses deal with the deep snow?


 

They did OK. Dix was inside,in an outside stall which got drifted in  Matisse fared  quite well outside. The drift went on the other side of her pens fence.

Going to be in the 40's next week, can't wait.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2013)

Before and after, looking out front door


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> You're funny.... what you don't see is the 5 foot mound at the end of the drive way


That front bumper also works as a plow. ;-)


----------



## nate379 (Feb 9, 2013)

AHAHAHAHA!

40* here, sunny and the snow is melting 



ironpony said:


> View attachment 93053
> View attachment 93052
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> That front bumper also works as a plow. ;-)


 

True, but then it would look like the back bumper ... dented


----------



## save$ (Feb 9, 2013)

My brother came over with his suburban with the plow.  Only thing is his four wheel drive wasn't working.  He cleared the 5 ft bank that the town plow guy made. But then he tried to clear some of the driveway, but not able to push the snow back far enough. I wan't albe to get out of the house without digging a 4 foot high, 6 foot deep snow bank he created at the door!   When I was finally dug enough to get through, I got my snow blower out and was able to move enough away from the door.  Next the truck won't start!   I called a plow man to see if he can come a clean up the mess the from the first attempt.   I think I would have had to call a guy anyway.  That header at the road was too compacted for my snowblower to handle with out a hell of a lot of work. Once I get the truck dug out, I'll try to jump start it.  Still snowing some, but the wind is horrid.  Snow is still drifting.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't get hit as hard as some folks . . . funny to see bare spots to the grass in some places and then drifts 4+ feet tall in other places. Managed to do a quick plow this morning so my wife could come home . . . been inside ever since . . . tomorrow's project will be the clean up as it seemed as though the storm finally wrapped up around 4.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2013)

Just mud and cold here. Huge winds all night and morning. Our biggest pain are the fools on news radio calling every government official they can catch asking what would have happened here if we had gotten the storm you guys have. 

"The same thing that happened in 2010 idiots!  "


----------



## loon (Feb 9, 2013)

These 2 knuckleheads wouldnt leave the plowed spots 







 Emma was having a good time though..






And the civic had a little hat on this morning


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 9, 2013)

Storm was a legit doozy. Crazy snow drifts. Difficult to say how much we actually got with all the wind blowing it around though. Probably high 20s. Couple of post storm picks. That drift up to my front door was a major pain to get dug out, even if only partially. Spent 5 hrs out there today.


----------



## Xena (Feb 9, 2013)

Couple feet or more here.  Brother and I got the place cleared out mostly with snowblower and shovels.  Layout of house/ garage doesn't leave much room to be able to use the plow but glad we are done that wasn't fun.


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just mud and cold here. Huge winds all night and morning. Our biggest pain are the fools on news radio calling every government official they can catch asking what would have happened here if we had gotten the storm you guys have.
> 
> "The same thing that happened in 2010 idiots!  "


 
Sigh....... If only I could've gotten paid for asking stoopid questions all those years. I guess it's our fault though, we watch their drivel. A C


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 9, 2013)

I just talked to raybonz he says they are burried but alive and warm. No power yet either he says they had a cherry tree knocked down with hurricane force winds and there wood shed is beat to death plus 2 feet of snow!

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 9, 2013)

Update a 8 hp snowblower could not keep up with the snow he spent 5 hours snow blowing !

Pete


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 9, 2013)

I took more damage with this storm that with Sandy and Irene combined.  I've lost some tree limbs due to the weight of the snow. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> Lots of folks stuck on the Long Island Expressway. Some were just fools for being out in the storm but others had jerks for employers that didn't let them go home early.
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Hundreds-of-Cars-Stuck-on-LI-Expressway-190506831.html


 
Not to defend over zealous employers, but there was a huge difference from the north shore snow fall to the south shore.  If you were on the south shore all day you had no idea that the north shore was getting a shellacking.  I left Westhampton (east end south shore) to get to my house yesterday at 4:00pm.  Westhampton had just started to snow.  It took me an  hour and a half to get 30 miles.  When I got home my house (north shore) had 6 inches and Westhampton was still snow/sleet/rain.  So there was a big difference from one side of the island to the other. 

I should have left work earlier.  I was fortunate to make it home.  Actually, I made it 30 miles and couldn't get in my driveway, so I parked in my neighbor's driveway.  All of this in a Toyota Echo, by the way.  Terrible in all weather conditions. Great on gas .


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> Not to defend over zealous employers, but there was a huge difference from the north shore snow fall to the south shore. If you were on the south shore all day you had no idea that the north shore was getting a shellacking. I left Westhampton (east end south shore) to get to my house yesterday at 4:00pm. Westhampton had just started to snow. It took me an hour and a half to get 30 miles. When I got home my house (north shore) had 6 inches and Westhampton was still snow/sleet/rain. So there was a big difference from one side of the island to the other.
> 
> I should have left work earlier. I was fortunate to make it home. Actually, I made it 30 miles and couldn't get in my driveway, so I parked in my neighbor's driveway. All of this in a Toyota Echo, by the way. Terrible in all weather conditions. Great on gas .


 

Yep..... bunch of stuff down here.

Gonna be nice rounds  

The Walmart pics on Route 25 blow my mind. I had people cutting me off in little cars, then sitting there spinning their wheels........ amazing.

I was in high 4.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> They did OK. Dix was inside,in an outside stall which got drifted in  Matisse fared quite well outside. The drift went on the other side of her pens fence.
> 
> Going to be in the 40's next week, can't wait.


 
How did the Dixette move go?


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 10, 2013)

webbie said:


> Here is the quad view - not exactly smooth - winds, etc.....


 
Didn't know they could do video forecast that far ahead of time, who's yer weather guy???????????


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 10, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> ...All of this in a Toyota Echo, by the way. Terrible in all weather conditions. Great on gas .


Visit this current thread:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/winter-tires-what-do-you-use.105390/

(no, I probably wouldn't run them on flat LI either, but you might be in the mood to dream)


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 10, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I just talked to raybonz he says they are burried but alive and warm. No power yet either he says they had a cherry tree knocked down with hurricane force winds and there wood shed is beat to death plus 2 feet of snow!
> 
> Pete


 I was wondering where Ray was the past 2 days.  He is closer to the south coast, so he took it on the chin I'm sure.  Glad he is ok.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 10, 2013)

I was wondering about Ray also. South shore got slammed with the power issues, especially Plymouth and Quincy. Glad they are ok.


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> How did the Dixette move go?


 
Truck is empty, the rental company gave them 2 extra days, gratis. Huge branch came down on her car and dented the roof. Waiting for pics, their cable is out so no internet.

Awaiting my hero,  he's doing his drive way now.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2013)

Kudos to the rental company, but not so for the branch. They won't forget this move any time soon. I think the guys with the plows are saints after a big snow like this. My SIL is waiting for her knight to show up too.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got power back here this morning.
Got about 17 inches. It rained for a while so the bottom 6 inches is slush and super heavy.
I don't mind the deep stuff, although I do less damage with the snow thrower.

Dozens of trees down, mostly pines uprooted.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue spruce in front of my house top blown off.
Rest are are a couple of the dozens of pines uprooted  in the woods


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2013)

I lost the tops of alot of pines. Have to wait to get to them.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 10, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


>


 We got somewhere in the 15 inch range.....not a big storm, but I did get to try the blower for what it is meant to do.......cut thru like butter.....love those heated grips, and on demand locking diff


----------



## webbie (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a aerial short shot and then some walking showing the powder snow!


----------



## save$ (Feb 10, 2013)

billb3 said:


> Got power back here this morning.
> Got about 17 inches. It rained for a while so the bottom 6 inches is slush and super heavy.
> I don't mind the deep stuff, although I do less damage with the snow thrower.
> 
> Dozens of trees down, mostly pines uprooted.


That is one nice tractor!  Bet you are happy with it.


----------



## save$ (Feb 10, 2013)

Had a overflowing burn pot of pellets.  turned it down, draft wide open, still piled up.  Shut it down, and the pellets burned up.  Got my backside dressed and made my way out to the back side of the house through the snow difts.  Found the Outside air obstructed with snow.  First time ever!  Cleaned that out then did the leaf blower trick.  Ugh! now nice snake's tongue fire.  Glad I didn't wait longer to ck on it.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 10, 2013)

Hows everyone in Northeast? Safe I hope. Was in Pa skiing during the storm. Made the drive home today and started digging out. My area had some of the highest totals (28" +). It's not good. Driveway is 120'. A house a few miles south collapsed, people got out ok but total loss. Scary stuff, oh and have not seen a plow. They closed 26 miles of the Long Island Expressway today to try and make it passable, sheesh.

Hey Beer Belly, we have almost the same house.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 10, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> 33" + here by the Lab.
> 
> Busted branches & trees.


 
Upton got hammered. Dug out yet Dix? Reporting my area at 28" but there are drifts to the top of my back doors. Maybe I can get that clear tomorrow, too dark tonight.


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2013)

Plowed out by my Knight in Shining Dodge 1500, supplemented by his escort with a snow blower. Check the pics thread, oy yi yi!!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 10, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> Hows everyone in Northeast? Safe I hope. Was in Pa skiing during the storm. Made the drive home today and started digging out. My area had some of the highest totals (28" +). It's not good. Driveway is 120'. A house a few miles south collapsed, people got out ok but total loss. Scary stuff, oh and have not seen a plow. They closed 26 miles of the Long Island Expressway today to try and make it passable, sheesh.
> 
> Hey Beer Belly, we have almost the same house.


 Yup, except mine doesn't have that much snow...WOW .....and on Long Island....can bet your taxes and values a lot higher


----------

